# robot chicken the great pumpkin



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

Saw this on TV yesterday and thought it was funny. Wish I could have found a better video of it. But here it is.
YouTube - robot chicken the great pumpkin


----------



## october31 (Aug 24, 2009)

it was removed .


----------



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

It was removed but I found it here...lol

Too funny!


----------



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

I don't know how to add the video, sorry I'm new to this. My embed didn't work. Here is the link...

http://www.videosift.com/video/The-Great-Pumpkin-Robot-Chicken-Version


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

YouTube has a family-friendly policy regarding video content. If it is deemed objectionable, it is pulled. There is also a possibility it was pulled for copyright infringement. The video did have some content that was on the line or even over it. So, the links were removed.

Sorry to do that  But, we have many younger viewers here.


----------



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

Not a problem at all. Robot can be a bit touchy at times, not really humour for younger viewers. Thanks for letting me know you removed the links though, I was thinking that I'd made a mistake and they didn't work...lol

This posting videos, pictures, etc can get very confusing!!


----------



## DannyDanger (Sep 17, 2009)

Just go straight to the source. Adult swim has most of the popular clips and shows online at adultswim.com since they know people r gonna try and post them anyway.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Hey DD, I removed the link to the video since it's not quite appropriate for viewing here. Sorry folks!


----------

